# Life in Germany



## erwin.apriandi (Mar 29, 2013)

Hi All,

I have been offered for a job in Frankfurt Germany, and I'm currently making some comparison for budgeting and other benefits compare to my current situation.
The offer is for LOCAL term, so I will getting quite similar to what local German people are getting.
My questions are:
1. Accommodation, for 2 bedrooms apartement is alocation of €900 is reasonable for location around Frankfurt?
2. International School, how much is it cost for English speaking primary school per term?
3. Any added benefits of working in EU compare to Asia, for family and also career? I'm currently a regional expat in Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia

Thanks before


----------



## James3214 (Jun 25, 2009)

_1. Accommodation, for 2 bedrooms apartement is alocation of €900 is reasonable for location around Frankfurt?_
Reasonable, certainly around Frankfurt but doubt it in the city itself. Don't forget that you have 'warm' and 'cold' rental costs. Cold is just the rent but 'warm' means that the building and heating and other costs are included. 

_2. International School, how much is it cost for English speaking primary school per term?_
Not sure,per term but the internation school in Frankfurt charges around 16-20K per year.

_3. Any added benefits of working in EU compare to Asia, for family and also career? I'm currently a regional expat in Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia_
I can't really answer because I have never worked or lived in Asia. But it's fair to say that Germany is not a bad place to live if you have a family and want a career. Unlike some countries there are still some clear boundaries between both!


----------



## erwin.apriandi (Mar 29, 2013)

Thanks for the reply James,

Considering the cost of International School, I think I have to do some renegotiation before it too late.

Regards,
Erwin


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

Regarding school, there *may* be a bilingual English-German option in the state system, which would be free. I know of at least one such school in Berlin. Depending on the age of your children, you could also toss them straight into the local primary school, if you can handle the idea that their German will quickly be much better than yours. 

International schools are private and hellishly expensive - intended for the wealthy or the expat with the gold-plated relocation package.


----------



## erwin.apriandi (Mar 29, 2013)

Thanks Nononymous,

Actually just got a second taught of leaving the current company as project is coming after the long waited and I got more here in KL-Malaysia than what is offered in Germany in net basis and international school here is cheaper so life will be much more easier here. However, thanks for all inputs.

Regards,
Erwin


----------

